# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Làm sao insert được từng file dạng .VOB vào Time line của chương trình Corel Video studio X4?

## chaydidaubaygio

anh em có thể chỉ cho mình cách chèn từng file dạng .vob vào chương trình corel video studio x4 với.

----------


## zomplus

bạn vào menu file /insert media file to timeline / insert video 
rồi duyệt tìm tất cả video nhấn open

----------

